# Post pics of your Windsor Cyclo Cylocross bikes



## Fusternc (Jul 21, 2011)

I just ordered one of these from Bike Shop Warehouse as BD was out and would love to see pics of other's Windsor Cyclo bikes (either bone stock or with mods). Thanks!


----------



## Icculus3342 (Jun 9, 2013)

View attachment 282264
Windsor Cyclo says Gravel Rocks! Modest wheelset upgrade to Ksyrium Equipe, s-works stem, ritchey seat post, selle italia sl flow saddle. Schwalbe marathon extreme tires. Can't speak to cx racing but was terrific on 800 miles of gravel training/racing in brutal flint hills terrain.


----------

